# Uber breaks transportation laws in Illinois by not requiring child safety seats



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

On a few occasions I've taken five passengers 2 adults 3 kids under the age of 7 maybe even 5. Illinois law requires young children to wear seatbelt younger children to be in a child safety seat. They were going from a grocery store to a restaurant few blocks away.

The most recent incident took place just a few nights ago when I took a woman and child home from the babysitter without a child safety seat she held the child on her lap which is against the law.

As a driver I'm considering keeping a child safety seat in my trunk for these occasions. In a serious accident where seatbelts are useless in protecting passengers maybe the child safety seat will save a life.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

As an independent driver it is up to you as Uber can't see what every pax looks like they rely on drivers to make the right decision. I have on a few occasions turned down rides because they have small children and no child seats, turn them down if there are more riders than seatbelts or any thing else I deem a safety issue.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

William1964 said:


> On a few occasions I've taken five passengers 2 adults 3 kids under the age of 7 maybe even 5. Illinois law requires young children to wear seatbelt younger children to be in a child safety seat. They were going from a grocery store to a restaurant few blocks away.
> 
> The most recent incident took place just a few nights ago when I took a woman and child home from the babysitter without a child safety seat she held the child on her lap which is against the law.
> 
> As a driver I'm considering keeping a child safety seat in my trunk for these occasions. In a serious accident where seatbelts are useless in protecting passengers maybe the child safety seat will save a life.


dont tie up trunk space with a child seat. it's not your responsibility. just cancel the call.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

William1964, Uber is not breaking the child seat and seat belt laws, you are. Please get informed about the laws in your area and follow them.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

If you carry young children in your Uber vehicle without a car seat then YOU are breaking the law. If you get in an accident while you are transporting young children without a car seat then YOU will get a ticket a fine and possible jail time. Uber will not get the ticket, the fine or the jail time.

Use common sense and do not transport young children without a car seat. 

This is a big deal. 

I drive in Orlando and a lot of families come here and they don't bring their child seats. I tell every one of them that I can not take them without the child seats. If they give me any trouble I ask them if they drive their kids without child car seats. 

There is no easy solution to this issue. If you keep car seats in your trunk then you have to install them. That takes time. If you install them wrong and something bad happens then you can be fined or sued.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

As everyone had said, it's not Uber breaking any law, it's YOU. Though I believe, in Florida anyway, it's not the driver's responsibility but the "supervising adult," i.e. the parent, that is required to have a car seat for each child.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> As everyone had said, it's not Uber breaking any law, it's YOU. Though I believe, in Florida anyway, it's not the driver's responsibility but the "responsible adult," i.e. the parent, that is required to have a car seat for each child.


It's the driver's responsibility to make sure that young children are safely fastened into a child safety seat. The driver will get the ticket and the jail time if something happens.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> It's the driver's responsibility to make sure that young children are safely fastened into a child safety seat. The driver will get the ticket and the jail time if something happens.


No. It depends on where you are.

In Florida:

"It is the responsibility of the supervising adult to ensure that any child *under 7 years old* is seated in a federally-approved child car seat. Failure to do so could result in a *$60 fine and 3 points *against your driver's license."

From: http://www.dmv.org/fl-florida/safety-laws.php

Other states may be different.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Also:

"Parents bear the responsibility of putting their children in seats in cabs and limousines, and the operator of the for-hire vehicle is not liable, the law says."

From: http://www.tbo.com/news/politics/new-florida-car-seat-law-takes-effect-jan-1-20141221/


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

William1964 said:


> On a few occasions I've taken five passengers 2 adults 3 kids under the age of 7 maybe even 5. Illinois law requires young children to wear seatbelt younger children to be in a child safety seat. They were going from a grocery store to a restaurant few blocks away.
> 
> The most recent incident took place just a few nights ago when I took a woman and child home from the babysitter without a child safety seat she held the child on her lap which is against the law.
> 
> As a driver I'm considering keeping a child safety seat in my trunk for these occasions. In a serious accident where seatbelts are useless in protecting passengers maybe the child safety seat will save a life.


Actually, you're not breaking any laws, in Illinois at least. Illinois law exempts you from responsibility.

"Drivers who transport a child that is not their own are exempt from fines or penalties in the event that the child's parent did not provide an appropriate child-restraint system. When riding in a commercial vehicle, such as a taxi, young children do not have to be contained to a restraint device."

From: http://traveltips.usatoday.com/car-safety-seat-laws-illinois-63233.html


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Massachusetts does not exempt commercial/for hire vehicles from safety belt laws but the driver is not responsible, the parent is. If pulled over parent will be ticketed.

Carrying car seat is a waste of space. I have a huge van and wouldn't do it. You might need either an infant carrier, booster sear with or without back, etc. Tell pax to call a cab company and request a car seat. Most if not all of them have them. 

I will take an older kid if I think they can safely be buckled within reason. I warn the parents about the ticket and safety. Infants are a no-go, don't want that on my conscience.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ubersense texts and messages to hand out water gum and candy to the drivers but they do not send text or post alerts asking them to have a child safety seat available.

They even teach in the class have gum candy and water available for passengers and mention nothing about child safety seat in the lives that require specific children to use them


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Choose the answer.

Illinois law states that commercial vehicles are exempt from child safety seat laws however I am NOT a commercial vehicle unless I have a commercial license therefore my vehicle is considered a private vehicle which is not exempt from child safety seat laws

I doubt uber will provide such information in the future however a secret internal document has turned up showing the course syllabus in use will be changed to include information on providing breastmilk and pacifiers


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Choose the answer.
> 
> Illinois law states that commercial vehicles are exempt from child safety seat laws however I am NOT a commercial vehicle unless I have a commercial license therefore my vehicle is considered a private vehicle which is not exempt from child safety seat laws
> 
> I doubt uber will provide such information in the future however a secret internal document has turned up showing the course syllabus in use will be changed to include information on providing breastmilk and pacifiers


Read the first part of the post again: Regardless if you're a commercial vehicle or not, *"Drivers who transport a child that is not their own are exempt from fines or penalties in the event that the child's parent did not provide an appropriate child-restraint system."
*
So, in Illinois, unless you're transporting your own child without a car seat, or the child's parent provided you with a car seat and you didn't use it, you are exempt from fines and penalties. It's the parents' responsibility, not Uber's and not your's. (That doesn't mean I think you should do it, I'm only telling you that no one is breaking any laws except the parent. And in the interest of the child, they should be in a car seat.)

And FYI, I tried your roulette betting scheme (middle 12 on the outside) and I lost my $20! Lol


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Ohio also exempts taxicabs and public safety vehicles from child seat laws, but again, that doesn't specifically include Uber if the cop wants to hassle you. I am thinking of keeping a booster seat in my trunk. They don't take up much space and work for kids 40-100 pounds. Kids are typically 3 when they hit 40 so that's going to cover most instances. If I do it, I will always ask the parent if they would like to borrow it. Let it be their choice in case there's a problem.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Tim, well meaning as you are consider that you are now implying warranty of safety equipment. It wouldn't take a big legal stretch for a lawyer to come after you should an accident occur, alleging you certified the equipment was proper despite the child being under/over height or weight requirements or if the seat was installed improperly. Not saying this WILL happen, but it could.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Tim, well meaning as you are consider that you are now implying warranty of safety equipment. It wouldn't take a big legal stretch for a lawyer to come after you should an accident occur, alleging you certified the equipment was proper despite the child being under/over height or weight requirements or if the seat was installed improperly. Not saying this WILL happen, but it could.


Nah, I clearly make it the parents decision and would even say "I don't know if this is adequate, but you can borrow it if you wish"


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Right but then you get into the he said she said. Lawyers are devious even when their clients aren't. I hate the situation but financially I think it is safer to just deny them the ride or at least not offer the booster. Obviously it is your choice, just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's not going to matter if anyone gets pulled over with a child in the backseat that's not it in a safety seat or be wearing a seatbelt your getting a ticket maybe even a court date for child endangerment


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

William1964 said:


> It's not going to matter if anyone gets pulled over with a child in the backseat that's not it in a safety seat or be wearing a seatbelt your getting a ticket maybe even a court date for child endangerment


That hasn't happened to even one driver yet. You're being paranoid. And what's with your slogan? Liberty is only about freedom. Justice is about a fair government.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Paranoid really. You have got to be kidding I am 50 years old paranoia is a child to game where the hand of God will strike you down.

The last time I saw or felt any type of fear was when I saw my mom struggle with the hospice nurse that was the last time I saw my mom move

They put her down real quick

it's the only murder I've ever witnessed

I have this guardian angel called a lawyer who will and has come to my aid every time I've asked for it

A few hours before I started writing the complaint I called and talked to her and told him I needed to do this myself.

When the judge says you better get a lawyer when I get the little postcard in the mail giving me the date of arbitration

Remember in Illinois arbitration is mandatory

If the judge wants to rule that the 20 bucks was a cleaning fee from the passenger it is his discretion to do so

my lawyer has given me skirts to give to people might need a cyst tense no way when I give it to anyone at this bored living in Illinois until I have met them in person and judge their true character in person

He is mainly a business lawyer contracts real estate but he does do civil work and he does it very well


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

pax: "but i have a child seat!"
me: "sorry, i don't tote people's womb-droppings about."


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

What do you think the trunk is for? Adults, kids, one size fits all!


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

William1964 said:


> On a few occasions I've taken five passengers 2 adults 3 kids under the age of 7 maybe even 5. Illinois law requires young children to wear seatbelt younger children to be in a child safety seat. They were going from a grocery store to a restaurant few blocks away.
> 
> The most recent incident took place just a few nights ago when I took a woman and child home from the babysitter without a child safety seat she held the child on her lap which is against the law.
> 
> As a driver I'm considering keeping a child safety seat in my trunk for these occasions. In a serious accident where seatbelts are useless in protecting passengers maybe the child safety seat will save a life.


I've picked up family they had a child safety seat. I don't have on. I don't have kids.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> If you carry young children in your Uber vehicle without a car seat then YOU are breaking the law. If you get in an accident while you are transporting young children without a car seat then YOU will get a ticket a fine and possible jail time. Uber will not get the ticket, the fine or the jail time.
> 
> Use common sense and do not transport young children without a car seat.
> 
> ...


This is what Uber sent to me when I asked the same question:

"
Thanks for writing in and happy to explain!

You should always follow your local regulations and laws, especially when it comes to safety. Additionally, if transporting children without a car seat makes you feel uncomfortable, you are welcome to politely decline a trip and explain the reason.

If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to reach out."


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I've had the same response when I asked in the past. They say check local regs because some states have a vehicle for hire exemption. Here in MA the adult responsible for the child is required to furnish a seat. If they fail to do so, adult - not driver - is cited $25.


----------



## Uberate (Dec 29, 2018)

CommanderXL said:


> Actually, you're not breaking any laws, in Illinois at least. Illinois law exempts you from responsibility.
> 
> "Drivers who transport a child that is not their own are exempt from fines or penalties in the event that the child's parent did not provide an appropriate child-restraint system. When riding in a commercial vehicle, such as a taxi, young children do not have to be contained to a restraint device."
> 
> You don't need a law to tell you what you are responsible for. That's the problem with this country, people pass the buck and avoid responsibility. Your car, your rules, be responsible, stop passing the buck.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> Actually, you're not breaking any laws, in Illinois at least. Illinois law exempts you from responsibility.
> 
> "Drivers who transport a child that is not their own are exempt from fines or penalties in the event that the child's parent did not provide an appropriate child-restraint system. When riding in a commercial vehicle, such as a taxi, young children do not have to be contained to a restraint device."
> 
> From: http://traveltips.usatoday.com/car-safety-seat-laws-illinois-63233.html


A personal vehicle is not a commercial vehicle.



Tim In Cleveland said:


> That hasn't happened to even one driver yet. You're being paranoid. And what's with your slogan? Liberty is only about freedom. Justice is about a fair government.


Have a cite to prove that?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

The resurrector of old threads strikes again!!


----------



## Uberate (Dec 29, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> The resurrector of old threads strikes again!!


This is worth keeping alive. Pun intended.


----------

